# dog 'helper' needed!



## catzisme (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi guys,
I currently have two very excitable dalmatian puppies, and over the summer, i am working for 7 weeks at a festival, so will be away for 7 weeks. Problem is, my boyfriend is currently working on an album he is producing, so during this time, he will also be out of the house a lot. 
I am wondering how much you guys would expect to pay someone, on a day by day basis, to look after your dogs in your own home. We are happy to fill up the fridge and freezer for them, they are welcome to stay in our spare room, all we ask is that they walk the puppies, individually, and feed them. Also obviously spend time with them, play with them, all the usual stuff.
We will spend a few days with them beforehand, teaching them the dogs routine, and we will happily take them out with our trainer, to show them how to control the puppies etc, and where/how to walk them.
So how much per day would you think was reasonable? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

20 per day for one is good standard.
boarding kennels average about 15 so extra 5 for 20 hours extra human contact is a good deal

as 2 of them should be a discount instead double price o 25 Or 3O per day


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

For someone to temporarily move in I'd say anything from £30 - £50 per day but because it's for such a long period of time you may get a discount. 
Finding a home boarder may save you some money depending on how old your pup is.


----------

